# Corel Draw 12 - Excel-Diagramm als gruppiertes Objekt einfügen?



## strampe (18. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Um bisher Excel-Diagramme in Corel Draw 12 einzufügen, habe ich das Diagramm in Excel markiert und mit Strg-C und Strg-V in Draw eingefügt. Bisher war es so, dass diese Diagramme als gruppiertes Objekt eingefügt wurden. D.h. sobald ich die Gruppierung aufgehoben hatte konnte ich jede Linie und jeden Text einzeln bearbeiten, was sehr praktisch war.
Nun ist es aber so, dass diese Diagramme aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen, bei der oben beschriebenen Art des Einfügens als Verknüpfung angezeigt werden. Bei einem Doppelklick auf das Diagramm öffnet sich ein Excel-Fenster und das Diagramm lässt sich nur noch dort bearbeiten. Eine Gruppierung lässt sich nicht mehr aufheben. Der Versuch das Diagramm  über "Bearbeiten - Inhalte einfügen - Einfügen als Bild" lieferte zwar das gewünschte Diagramm als gruppiertes Element, allerding waren alle bisherigen Farben nun schwarz.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich solche Diagramme, wieder nach der ersten Möglichkeit als gruppiertes Objekt in den richtigen Farben einfügen kann?


----------

